
China urged to end mass Xinjiang detentions by countries at UN - seagullz
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-48935356
======
lostmymind66
This will never stop until we force their hand. We can 'urge' them all we
want, but the Chinese government knows it means next to nothing.

